# What do PAR lamps and rebar have in common?



## derekleffew (Feb 14, 2011)

An easy one. Nobody better say they both conduct electricity. Or that if you send enough current through them, they light up.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 14, 2011)

[This post had been previously hidden.]

Both diameters are measured in 1/8".


----------



## DuckJordan (Feb 14, 2011)

They both have alignment?


----------



## lightingguy1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Depending on The diameter of the rebar, Im guessing they could both be used in a PAR Can? 





EDIT: Or the both provide some sort of protection during a lamp Explosion?


----------



## thatactorguy (Feb 14, 2011)

They both....... provide support for the structure? Figurative and literal?


----------



## cpf (Feb 15, 2011)

They fall from a poorly built structure at the exact same acceleration, +/- air resistance?


----------



## chausman (Feb 15, 2011)

They both conduct electricity. And, they both light up when you have enough electricity running through them!

Seriously, I would say that they both are metal, and all the PARS I've seen have had some kind of guard in them, so...really small rebar!


----------



## avkid (Feb 15, 2011)

Is this a riddle or a serious question?


----------



## rochem (Feb 15, 2011)

Well... They rhyme. Somewhat... And they can both hurt like hell! 

Serious guess, does it have to do with the way they're measured? For both rebar and PAR lamps, the diameter is expressed such that the diameter is 1/8 of the nominal size (PAR64 = 8", #3 Rebar = 0.375").


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 15, 2011)

The 'a' and the 'r'? (or is that TOO obvious)
They both belong in concrete... except the PAR lamp?


----------



## sarahsliefie (Feb 15, 2011)

neater should ever be seen!


----------



## chausman (Feb 15, 2011)

rochem said:


> Well... They rhyme. Somewhat...


 Especially if it is a PARBAR!!!


----------



## LXPlot (Feb 15, 2011)

They both had a use in the locomotive industry at some time in history. 

And they're both designed to be used as tools of brute force (figurative or literal) rather then of finese.

Seriously though, you may need to be more specific if you want to get good answers.


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually it has a correct answer and enough info has been asked. There is even a partial answer already. I can't answer because I am a pro in both trades.


----------



## Sean (Feb 19, 2011)

OK, so...what's the answer?


----------



## Grog12 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sean said:


> OK, so...what's the answer?


 
Hasn't been a week....google is your friend.


----------



## shiben (Feb 19, 2011)

chausman said:


> Especially if it is a PARBAR!!!


 
That is a great name for a rock concert technician bar.


----------



## shiben (Feb 19, 2011)

rochem said:


> Well... They rhyme. Somewhat... And they can both hurt like hell!
> 
> Serious guess, does it have to do with the way they're measured? For both rebar and PAR lamps, the diameter is expressed such that the diameter is 1/8 of the nominal size (PAR64 = 8", #3 Rebar = 0.375").


 
This seems like the most likely answer that we desire.


----------



## joeb (Feb 19, 2011)

shiben said:


> This seems like the most likely answer that we desire.


 
While that's always true for a PAR lamp, doesn't it stop being true for rebar at a certain point? 

Also, I'd like to add that they are both shortened versions of longer, complete names.


----------



## chausman (Feb 19, 2011)

shiben said:


> That is a great name for a rock concert technician bar.


 
Or the new name for the "off topic" section. 

or not!


----------



## 65535 (Feb 19, 2011)

They both feel really bad when they hit you in the head?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 21, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Both diameters are measured in 1/8".


Ten minutes after I posted the question, gafftapegreenia provided the answer I was looking for. To allow more discussion, I hid his post until now.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 21, 2011)

lamp diameters in general are measured in 1/8"


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 21, 2011)

Rebar is ordered by size, #4 rebar is 1/2 inch.


----------



## epimetheus (Feb 21, 2011)

chausman said:


> ...they both light up when you have enough electricity running through them!


 
I like this answer best.


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 21, 2011)

65535 said:


> They both feel really bad when they hit you in the head?


My favorite answer, wrong but darn funny.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 21, 2011)

I should mention they are also great for hitting other people in the head.


----------



## TheDonkey (Feb 22, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> My favorite answer, wrong but darn funny.


 
Not wrong per-se, just not the answer they were looking for.


----------

